# rougham hall suffolk



## djmartyc (Jul 29, 2008)

went hear earlyer in the year!don't really know to much about this place!!i think it was bombed by a stray bomb ment for the nearby airfield during the war!if anyone has more info on this site please let me know!!



































we'll be returning very soon to get some better pic's!!marty


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, that's a fabulous building! Fantastic windows and tower. Love all the little details too. I'd hazard a guess that it was the earlier Tudor rather than Elizabethan. Be interesting to find out more. Great find, marty.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 29, 2008)

Just found this report on Dab's website with a bit more info.

http://www.derelicte.co.uk/rougham-hall

Look forward to seeing more pics when you go back, marty.


----------



## djmartyc (Jul 29, 2008)

thank's for the link foxylady!!look's like i was right about the bomb!!we'll be going back very soon!!just realised i got the site on my favourite's!!lol


----------



## iainregan (Jul 30, 2008)

*Interesting*

Great explore its a very beautiful site!!
I have found what one might call an alternitive route into there( i dont know if you took that way) Wich pases several prime explores!!





When you find the underground battle HQ (wich is full accessable) Go through gate five heading north and take a right opposite the number ten on this map





The bomb stores are all still there

And if you see on the second map i showed you you can see rougham hal

Hope this has been of some help!


----------

